# new kabota tractor price



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Priced a new 100 hp Kabota cab tractor. 1000 bucks per hp. Is it just me or are the prices out of reason?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

One would need to know/compare options on both brands to have an accurate comparison of prices. I just quickly chose the options I thought I would like.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Its a bad time to try to buy a tractor. Too much demand, insufficient supply. New or used.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Unbelievable prices. Outrageous.


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

At the fair this week the Kubota dealer had exactly one tractor over 100 HP. They also had a cash and financed price, which I'd never seen a difference on before.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

WOW! Man have things changed since I bought my tractors; one in 2019 and one in 2020. I guess its the same as trying to buy a pickup in this market...or a house.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am no longer going to bale my upland hills as I have decided to cut back on my baling time so I priced a 2022 15 foot rotary cutter with some nice options yesterday at my local JD dealership. I looked at the mid-series. List price was $31,000. Yikes! They will take between 15-20% off the list. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Vol said:


> I am no longer going to bale my upland hills as I have decided to cut back on my baling time so I priced a 2022 15 foot rotary cutter with some nice options yesterday at my local JD dealership. I looked at the mid-series. List price was $31,000. Yikes! They will take between 15-20% off the list.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We are looking at a 15ft batwing - 1,000 PTO - Titan is high on the list.

Also considering a semi-mount 10ft which would be 540 pto and would fit our other tractors.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven’t priced new but the price of used has been climbing steeply in our area.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I bought a 15' titan in fall of 2019 it was $13000 for the heaviest one they built with all the options. I saw the salesman I bought it from a few weeks ago, told him how much I liked it and had only gotten to run it around 20 hours or so. He called me a day or so later and offered me 15 grand in cash they must be selling like hot cakes. 


VA Haymaker said:


> We are looking at a 15ft batwing - 1,000 PTO - Titan is high on the list.
> 
> Also considering a semi-mount 10ft which would be 540 pto and would fit our other tractors.


----------



## ClinchValley86 (May 9, 2021)

Costs trickle down to those with the funds to pay for services. Until people run out of money, costs will keep soaring. 

I think the goal is everyone going broke.


----------



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought a new Kubota 125 once and thought it was a great deal over a used JD of the same size. 1300hrs into it now. Biggest mistake I've ever made purchasing equipment.


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

tdjjjs said:


> I bought a new Kubota 125 once and thought it was a great deal over a used JD of the same size. 1300hrs into it now. Biggest mistake I've ever made purchasing equipment.


You got that right . We bleed green but I looked at Kubota, Mckormick and Ford but decided to buy a used John Deere with 2100 hours .All the others had there pluses and minuses.
We used to buy new and hope with a trade we could finance and pay off in 4/5 years . Now it’s hard to make those numbers work with the cost of a new tractor. The last three have all been used but knock on wood have all been good units. Even tried finding some lower hours non- def tractors but they are crazy in price now too!


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

LET's GO BRANDON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

^^ +1

I searched for used tractors in the Compact market, up to 50 HP, and prices are ridiculous! For what the used 6 YO tractors with 1000's of hour are selling for I went and priced a new Kubota. So for a few grand more I am getting a NEW tractor with full warranty and 0% financing. It is ~$1000 per HP. It is an L4060 HTC-LE, with loader and 3 duals out the back installed, it costs $41K and change. A similar used was $38K, and finance rates ~ 5% for the same term. By the time it is paid of it actually costs MORE for that 8 YO tractor. 

Of course I can't just go to the dealer, point at the tractor and say I want that one. There AREN'T any!! I finally located the LE after waiting on an order on a non LE model which cost $3200 more. Hoping to have it delivered next week. I did get some off MSRP, but in todays market, if you want it, get it or someone else will pay more for it. 

Will be my second Kubota, the first has been 100% reliable for nearly 20 years now. A new JD 4044R costs over $50K and is slightly smaller than the L4060. I prefer that inch of ground clearance and the $9,000 savings.


----------

